# The 2012 NAHBS Photo Thread



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Post your NAMBLA pron here.

I think Mr.Peacock might be the most interesting builder right now. Doing what everyone else is too gutless to do (including myself) and somehow keeping it out of the realm of kitsch.


Peacock Groove at NAHBS-8 by BikePortland.org, on Flickr


Peacock Groove at NAHBS-10 by BikePortland.org, on Flickr

Any bike where the chances of the rider being hurt by his own bike are deliberately increased 10-fold has to be good.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm in the process of uploading 600+ pics here: Nahbs 2012 - a set on Flickr

-Joel


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah, I noticed 

This bike is class personified. Owned by some boffin here on mtbr who has been writing about the process in the 29er forum.


IMG_1118 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr

This is a sweet lugged stainless (I think) singlespeed from Steve Rex. I'd be pretty happy commuting on this.....even though I normally don't really warm to his stuff.


P1020478 by vanster360, on Flickr


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Rody, I need my steel crank fetish satiated. Hook me up.


P1020554 by vanster360, on Flickr


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Holy crap Dekerf is still kickin'!


P1020852 by vanster360, on Flickr

Go Eric!


P1020811 by vanster360, on Flickr

Cherubim. So wrong it's right? Discuss.


P1020784 by vanster360, on Flickr


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thylacine said:


> Peacock Groove at NAHBS-10 by BikePortland.org, on Flickr
> 
> Any bike where the chances of the rider being hurt by his own bike are deliberately increased 10-fold has to be good.


I saw that bike but somehow missed the chain.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I'm in the process of uploading 600+ pics here: Nahbs 2012 - a set on Flickr
> 
> -Joel


All 622 are now posted.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

jgerhardt said:


> I saw that bike but somehow missed the chain.


I thought the same thing. The pics on Bike Jerks that I saw were with no chain on it, so I was wondering why it didn't have one. That chain makes it and just shows us how awesome Noren actually is!


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm in love with this bike from Winter. You'd happily commute and scoot on this for decades.


IMG_1302 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr

This bike is just deliciously Buckminster Fuller / Streamline / Deco. I'm really liking some of these steel road bikes, that aren't backward looking, but aren't post-modern boy-racer types either.


IMG_1460 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr


IMG_1461 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

An URT. Are you effin' serious?


IMG_1579 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr

Well, seeing my drawing for this is 3 years old and I'm still not in a position to make one for myself, THIS is the hot road brake setup until discs become prevalent (which means you've got about 3 years) - EE Cycles brakes mounted under the chainstays.


IMG_1598 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr

ATMO should be super p!ssed off, because this bike has the brand new Red on it and his don't, despite pre-ordering the stuff and being sponsored by them.


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

I do like the green single sided belt driven one


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Say what? New tubing supplier? Any more info, Joel?


IMG_1712 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr


----------



## StanleyJ (Dec 11, 2010)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I'm in the process of uploading 600+ pics here: Nahbs 2012 - a set on Flickr
> 
> -Joel


Any chance of revisiting the Calfee bit, as his own personal modular tandem looks mad (cable controlled steering?!):










You have it in the background here:










I wonder what it looks like converted to a single and as a triplet (with the kid up front)?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Thylacine said:


> Say what? New tubing supplier? Any more info, Joel?
> 
> 
> IMG_1712 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr


I think Mickey/Spooky has been getting tubing from these guys for their AL road frames. Not positive but pretty sure.

From my state too! cool!


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Thylacine said:


> Say what? New tubing supplier? Any more info, Joel?
> 
> 
> IMG_1712 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr


The guys at cycle design bought Cannondale's tube mill and are currently producing Al and will son be making steel and stainless tubing. Website to be updated shortly.

-Joel


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

StanleyJ said:


> Any chance of revisiting the Calfee bit, as his own personal modular tandem looks mad (cable controlled steering?!):


Starts here: IMG_1762 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> An URT. Are you effin' serious?


Dirt jumpers love their URTs.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Thylacine said:


> Peacock Groove at NAHBS-8 by BikePortland.org, on Flickr


I have never understood "Art". My sister is a art professor and I don't really understand her stuff. I understand the bike show art even less....

The bike art is cool but I just don't get it. I guess different spokes for different folks. I wonder if these bikes get ridden much after the show.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

febikes said:


> I have never understood "Art". My sister is a art professor and I don't really understand her stuff. I understand the bike show art even less....
> 
> The bike art is cool but I just don't get it. I guess different spokes for different folks. I wonder if these bikes get ridden much after the show.


That ain't bike show art, it's pure bike show chingon!
And yes, all the previous PG show bikes get ridden, so I don't see why this one won't as well...I'll bet the chain gets swapped first though


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

febikes said:


> I have never understood "Art". My sister is a art professor and I don't really understand her stuff. I understand the bike show art even less....
> 
> The bike art is cool but I just don't get it. I guess different spokes for different folks. I wonder if these bikes get ridden much after the show.


Yeah, emotions are just so confusing!


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> ... but aren't post-modern boy-racer types either.


I don't think many people in the northern hemisphere know what a boy racer is. My understanding is that it's best described by the characters in the movie " The Fast and Furious." Though if that's the case, I don't really understand the context for the above comment. Maybe car tweaking type philosophy applied to bikes?



Clockwork said:


> The guys at cycle design bought Cannondale's tube mill and are currently producing Al and will son be making steel and stainless tubing. Website to be updated shortly.


Wow, that's way off from what I guessed when Wade told me to keep a look out for an exciting announcement after I order some stuff from him a few months ago. Rad.


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Woah, look at that.


IMG_1312 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr

Have I just started paying attention, or has this been done before?


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Joel for posting all these photos, though this one is making my brain hurt:








There's what looks like a new HJ fixture, from an angle that puts it "in" (probably next to) the Bringheli booth with a Deda banner and a box of Kasei tubing right behind it.


----------



## StanleyJ (Dec 11, 2010)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Starts here: IMG_1762 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Thanks Joel! :thumbsup: I really do wonder how well does the bike actually work in real life... there isn't much steering lock until you get some captain handlebar/stocker-child interfacing...


IMG_1758 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes

:skep:


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

As much as "steel is real", brooks saddles are comfortable and single speed lugged frames are for commuting, its good to see stuff like this at NAHBS:


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool new post mount jig from Anvil:









I will post a link to my flickr set from the show as soon as it uploads (Damn slow hotel wifi)


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

jgerhardt said:


> Cool new post mount jig from Anvil:
> 
> I will post a link to my flickr set from the show as soon as it uploads (Damn slow hotel wifi)


I picked one up. Only $50 per rotor size! TSA didn't even blink.

-Joel


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Feldybikes said:


> I don't think many people in the northern hemisphere know what a boy racer is. My understanding is that it's best described by the characters in the movie " The Fast and Furious." Though if that's the case, I don't really understand the context for the above comment.


Okay, 'boy racer' bikes are the ones that follow the mainstream trend, probably have some combination of white-red-black, have logos, stripes, and generally confusing sh1t graphics that make no sense but generally add to the 'this sh1t is fast just look at it!' aura that the uneducated think is awesome.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

adarn said:


> Woah, look at that.
> 
> 
> IMG_1312 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr
> ...











While the front end was interesting it was the back end that kind of surprised me. Can't imagine that it would be in any way stiff. But damn is it slick

Oh and here is link to my picture dump on Flickr


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Can't wait for PVD to see that one.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thylacine said:


> Can't wait for PVD to see that one.


Well, 1/2 of a triangulated seat stay is as stiff as a whole one... right?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

This time in legible English?


----------



## Ojos Azules (Sep 23, 2008)

adarn said:


> Woah, look at that.
> 
> 
> IMG_1312 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr
> ...


Yes, it was already done by French custom builder Julie Racing Design 2 years ago for EHBE 2010 - European
version of NAHBS

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3342/4636228631_ef5c3d624a_z.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Ojos Azules said:


> Yes, it was already done by French custom builder Julie Racing Design 2 years ago for EHBE 2010 - European
> version of NAHBS


Let's take it back to the old school.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Obree did the one side fork thing. He built the frame himself and road it to an hour record and world championship. I am sure he is one of the few framebuilders to actually win a world championship on his own craft.









Mike Borrows designed the fork for him to his specification.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

adarn said:


> Woah, look at that.
> 
> 
> IMG_1312 by Joel Greenblatt | Clockwork Bikes, on Flickr
> ...


Personally, I was somewhat interested in a Lefty fork, until I rode with someone on one, and realized that one must remove the brake caliper in order to remove the wheel. Deal killer for me.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> Okay, 'boy racer' bikes are the ones that follow the mainstream trend, probably have some combination of white-red-black, have logos, stripes, and generally confusing sh1t graphics that make no sense but generally add to the 'this sh1t is fast just look at it!' aura that the uneducated think is awesome.


i.e. anything new and extremely expensive.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

jgerhardt said:


> While the front end was interesting it was the back end that kind of surprised me. Can't imagine that it would be in any way stiff. But damn is it slick


Thought the back was interesting Cog looks like it is external on the frame or are my eyes getting old?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I picked one up. Only $50 per rotor size! TSA didn't even blink.
> 
> -Joel


 I was thinking about getting one also but I thought I would have to check my bag, then I saw a guy getting on the plane with a set of handlebars....go figure.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

crux said:


> Thought the back was interesting Cog looks like it is external on the frame or are my eyes getting old?


Your eyes work just fine:


----------

